#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Emails ...

## David48atTD

I want Outlook (not Outlook.com)

So, I want an email program which brings my emails to MY computer and not stored on some Cloud system ... simply, I don't trust the fuckers.

Previously I used Outlook (part of the Office Suite), but the upgrade with a new computer to Win 10 apparently precludes my older version of Office.

I don't need the Office Suite ... there is enough freeware available for those functions.

I'm not in Thailand ATM, so no freebies available there.

Pirate Bay as a source of Outlook ... possible, wary of viruses/malware ... however, if someone has a link they have used and trusted, I won't say no.

I don't have FaceBook/Twitter etc, so I don't care about linking.  I do want an integrated Calendar.

The only way I've found to actually buy Outlook is as part of Microsoft Office and that is about Bht 8,000


When I travel back to Thailand, I can view my emails through my ISP, but they delete emails older then 3 months old.

Some constructive help please.

Thanks

----------


## harrybarracuda

Why don't you just use Thunderbird?

----------


## PAG

Don't quite understand your needs.   I use Outlook on both my iMac and phone, and it has calendar and other functions.   I don't use a 'cloud' for anything.   Emails never get deleted unless I choose to do so.   

I previously used Hotmail, and was offered Outlook as an alternative, and never part of the Office Suite.

Free download here:

https://outlook-on-desktop.en.softonic.com/download

and you can get the phone app for either iOS or Android via their respective stores.

----------


## Klondyke

Do you know Eudora? After all, I haven't found any better and faster email for thousands messages to be easily filed and searched. Unfortunately, it does not always shows html messages. And they have discontinued their further development, leaving it to Thunderbird.

Thunderbird I am using only when needed to see such html content.  However, disappointed by the handling difficulties of a larger number of messages, very difficult to retrieve and to file attachments and much more problems. So using TB only for few special cases when cannot read the message in Eudora.

Interesting, some Thai text that is garbaged when opened in Eudora, can be read in Eudora preview. 

Or in Mailwasher I am always using before downloading messages to Eudora.  Very easy program that can open, check and see thru funny messages, then delete straight away from the server.  

EUDORA still can be downloaded free from Internet and it works with my nearly 100,000 messages very good, easy to back and transfer to another machine.   

I have tried many other (free) names, haven't found any better than EUDORA.

----------


## David48atTD

> Why don't you just use Thunderbird?


I had a quick look and I already use FireFox.

It's got a Calendar ... great.

I read the reviews, but couldn't find the answer.

Does it download the emails to your computer rather then the program sitting on your computer and the emails off in the Cloud?

----------


## David48atTD

> Don't quite understand your needs.   I use Outlook on both my iMac and phone, and it has calendar and other functions.   I don't use a 'cloud' for anything.   Emails never get deleted unless I choose to do so.   
> 
> I previously used Hotmail, and was offered Outlook as an alternative, and never part of the Office Suite.
> 
> Free download here:
> 
> https://outlook-on-desktop.en.softonic.com/download
> 
> and you can get the phone app for either iOS or Android via their respective stores.


If you can access your emails from either your iMac and phone then arn't you looking at a remote server hosting them?

So, you would be using Outlook.com ?

----------


## PAG

> If you can access your emails from either your iMac and phone then arn't you looking at a remote server hosting them?
> 
> So, you would be using Outlook.com ?


Yes, my email is xxxxxxx@outlook.com

----------


## Dillinger

Well, you either buy office 2016 for home and business or type 'Mail' in your Windows search bar and use their built in app for normal users

I would definitely NOT recommend downloading Outlook off pirate bay or Somchai for very fukkin obvious reasons :Smile: 

https://support.office.com/en-us/art...b-2ac9be56a0da

----------


## lom

> EUDORA still can be downloaded free from Internet and it works with my nearly 100,000 messages very good, easy to back and transfer to another machine.   
> 
> I have tried many other (free) names, haven't found any better than EUDORA.


I used Eudora from the first day it was released but switched to Thunderbird a few years ago, you should really try it.
Outlook I have never used and will never do, that is the number 1 program responsible for users getting trojans and viruses.

----------


## DJ Pat

I've used the same hotmail address since 2003. 

When Outlook came about nothing happened, I just sign in all the same.

I've disabled the cloud storage thing on the laptop, and disabled all it's extras and stopped it hovering in the background slowing me down. It used to keep bothering me to use it. My private emails are for my privacy. 

Fuck Cloud, it's a scam to get your info, and yes, I have things to hide.

----------


## lom

> I had a quick look and I already use FireFox.
> 
> It's got a Calendar ... great.
> 
> I read the reviews, but couldn't find the answer.
> 
> Does it download the emails to your computer rather then the program sitting on your computer and the emails off in the Cloud?


It's a user setting, you decide if you want the mails to get erased from the server or being left on the server.

----------


## david44

It shemails you need to worry about.
Good luck I use fastmail but am not as IT savvy as many here.
I'm not too bothered if CIA watch read my

"What' time's dinner Teerak' or my Wisdens orders on Amazon.
I'm not sure but I think there is no privacy any more there are sleeper Ants and undercover Thai women disguised as beer.

One thin I would recommend a back up drive for power outages or if you lose a laptop/phone etc

As god said to Moses Keep taking the tablets

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I had a quick look and I already use FireFox.
> 
> It's got a Calendar ... great.
> 
> I read the reviews, but couldn't find the answer.
> 
> Does it download the emails to your computer rather then the program sitting on your computer and the emails off in the Cloud?


It will do what you tell it to.

Keep a copy of read emails on the server, or delete them.

Up to you.

----------


## Switch

I have gone full mactard this year. MacBook Pro, iPad and iPhone.

Works fine across all 3 platforms. I probably use the iPad for most stuff, including email and even Netflix.

----------


## Dragonfly

> I have gone full mactard this year. MacBook Pro, iPad and iPhone.


that explains it after all  :rofl: 

indeed, full IT retard  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> I want Outlook (not Outlook.com)
> 
> So, I want an email program which brings my emails to MY computer and not stored on some Cloud system ... simply, I don't trust the fuckers.
> 
> Previously I used Outlook (part of the Office Suite), but the upgrade with a new computer to Win 10 apparently precludes my older version of Office.
> 
> I don't need the Office Suite ... there is enough freeware available for those functions.
> 
> I'm not in Thailand ATM, so no freebies available there.
> ...


keep it simple,

Use Thunderbird, the only credible one left on the market

some other installable app might be too complex to setup or use, I know quite a few interesting ones, but not for newbies

----------


## Klondyke

> I used Eudora from the first day it was released but switched to Thunderbird a few years ago, you should really try it.


As I said, I have TB, using already over few years only for some html, however, from the reasons I have mentioned, I cannot compare with the user-friendly Eudora.

----------


## Dragonfly

jesus, EUDORA is so 1995 !!!  :Smile: 

thought they died in early 2000

----------


## David48atTD

> Why don't you just use Thunderbird?


... and I'm trialing it now.

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Appreciated.

----------


## Dragonfly

Windows Live Mail was actually very nice, even though it had a bit of a gay interface

but it had all the features you needed to replace Outlook Express,

sadly they discontinued the thing,

why is it that MS shutdown projects that actually works and people love, how fucking retarded can they be ?

----------


## SKkin

I use Opera Mail and have for years. Yes it downloads the emails to my computer. The settings can be tricky.

Don't know though if it has the calendar requirements you want...

edit: btw the Opera browser and email client used to be integrated, but no longer are.

Email client | Outlook alternative | Download free | Opera

----------


## Topper

I use thunderbird, it's worked great for me for years.

----------


## Klondyke

> jesus, EUDORA is so 1995 !!! 
> 
> thought they died in early 2000


*Eudora has moved.*

On October 11, 2006 Qualcomm announced the final release of the commercial version of Eudora, as well as the transition of the product to open source under the Mozilla Foundation. Qualcomm continued to contribute resources to the development of the project called Eudora OSE until its launch in September 2010. To get the most up to date information and the current status of Eudora OSE, please visit Mozilla.org.
https://www.qualcomm.com/eudora

----------


## Neverna

Is this what you're looking for, David?

https://products.office.com/en-gb/outlook?tab=tabs-1

----------


## Chittychangchang

Just signed into hotmail aka outlook and had to sign in to cloud first to access my emails on mobile android.

Gonna disable the liberty taking cloud fuckers when I get back to my laptop and delete it off my phone.

Had my hotmail address since 2001, anyone beat that?

----------


## Neverna

1996 I think but my oldest email still not deleted is 1999.  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> Had my hotmail address since 2001, anyone beat that?


Yes, with 15 years  :Smile:

----------


## uncle junior

still got my first hotmail acct from '97

----------


## Dragonfly

> still got my first hotmail acct from '97


me too, I think it was 1996 the first time I used it

my login had 3 letters, no longer possible these days

----------


## David48atTD

> Is this what you're looking for, David?
> 
> https://products.office.com/en-gb/outlook?tab=tabs-1


Thanks Nev, that's the one but ...

I'm still forced to buy the Office Suite ... _Outlook 2016get it now with an Office 365 subscription_.

Plus the '365' means you get it for only 1 year and it's a user pay model with a yearly subscription.

Appreciate you chasing this one down for me though.

----------


## Dragonfly

Office 365 is the biggest ripoff of all

no shortage of idiots who are buying it  :rofl:

----------


## Klondyke

Why not to download for_ really free_ Open Office, what's the same as MS (Word, Excel and all the usual stuff) - same formulas. Can open MS files as well, save in both OO files format and MS either (and vice versa). And moreover, all its files can export directly as pdf what the MS cannot. 

Using for years - for free.

----------


## lom

> Why not to download for_ really free_ Open Office, what's the same as MS (Word, Excel and all the usual stuff) - same formulas. Can open MS files as well, save in both OO files format and MS either (and vice versa). And moreover, all its files can export directly as pdf what the MS cannot.


It doesn't help the OP who is looking for an alternative email client.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It doesn't help the OP who is looking for an alternative email client.


It was answered immediately.

See Post #2.

The rest is all waffle.

Thunderbird will do him.

----------


## David48atTD

> Why not to download for_ really free_ Open Office, what's the same as MS (Word, Excel and all the usual stuff) - same formulas. Can open MS files as well, save in both OO files format and MS either (and vice versa). And moreover, all its files can export directly as pdf what the MS cannot. 
> 
> Using for years - for free.


Agreed, I've used OpenOffice for years and I'm a fan, but recently switched to LibreOffice which is also a similar concept
and freeware.

But, as *Lom* mentions, I was looking for a alternative email client.

I've been trialing *Thunderbird* these past few days and can't fault it thus far.


Thanks again for everyone for their suggestions.

----------


## Klondyke

> It doesn't help the OP who is looking for an alternative email client.


referring to previous remark to Office365...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> referring to previous remark to Office365...


Irrelevant.

He's sorted.

//CLOSED//

----------


## Dillinger

You can buy a standalone version of outlook 2016 for $110


https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/stor...6/cfq7ttc0k5cf

----------


## David48atTD

> You can buy a standalone version of outlook 2016 for $110
> 
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/stor...6/cfq7ttc0k5cf


Mate ... GREAT.

A fallback position should Thunderbird fail to live up to expectations.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You can buy a standalone version of outlook 2016 for $110
> 
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/stor...6/cfq7ttc0k5cf


But why would you?

----------


## OhOh

There is always Yandex.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> There is always Yandex.


And there is always QQ.

Both shite and both monitored by state security apparatus no doubt, lest you say nasty things about their murderous leaders.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> But why would you?


because he can, unlike you

----------


## harrybarracuda

> because he can, unlike you


Of course. I don't have to buy it, I get all that shit free.

I would have thought an "IT Expert" would know that.

 :bananaman:

----------


## OhOh

One wonders which software is not "monitored". I'm sure your suggestion isn't  :Sad:

----------


## Dragonfly

all data is monitored, Harry saw all the forensic  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> One wonders which software is not "monitored". I'm sure your suggestion isn't


If you don't want it in the public domain, don't put it on the interwebs.

Simples.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> all data is monitored, Harry saw all the forensic


Hark! The "IT Expert" speaks!

 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

says the Indian call center genius  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

But you implied Yandex was "monitered" but no mention of your suggestion being equally at risk.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> But you implied Yandex was "monitered" but no mention of your suggestion being equally at risk.



Oh FFS OhOh SMTP is about the most insecure protocol there is.

It's fucking email. There is absolutely NO expectation of privacy unless you encrypt the whole shebang.

So what's your point?

----------


## Dragonfly

that's why all terrorists use Telegram, safe and really secure

----------


## harrybarracuda

> that's why all terrorists use Telegram, safe and really secure


Sure it is, Mr. "IT Expert".

 :rofl:

----------


## fishlocker

I had TB but the doc gave me a tablet.  No worries as I've taken the shots for Hep A and B as well.

Outlook is unremarkable.

----------

